Ask HN: Do any real world systems use Functional Relational Programming? - yasp
======
a-saleh
I don't think anybody used it as describe in the original Out of the tarpit
[1] (I hope I got the right paper :)

Closest I saw might be the now defunct Eve lang [2], because it was a reactive
system based on datalog (?) semantics, so it looks like it is one of the few
attempts, that played with some sort of relational semantics.

Second I might consider could be C# with LINQ? This is probably the most
interesting embedding of relational programming into a modern mainstream
language :)

Third, these-days you mostly see Functional Relational Programming, that seems
to be trying to solve a similar problem. It drops the Relational entirely, but
there still is large focus on state-management.

[1]
[http://curtclifton.net/papers/MoseleyMarks06a.pdf](http://curtclifton.net/papers/MoseleyMarks06a.pdf)
[2] [https://github.com/witheve/eve-native](https://github.com/witheve/eve-
native)

------
pepper_sauce
I would argue Clojure gets close to it, especially in combination with Meander
[0], a lib for declarative/functional data transformation.

Unfortunately, I don't know if Meander is used in any production systems.

[0] [https://github.com/noprompt/meander](https://github.com/noprompt/meander)

